# (h) wood elves (w) dark angels- ravenwing/deathing , bretonnians



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

OK SO I HAVE A BIT OF WOOD ELFE STUFF HERE I HAVE 

60 DRYADS 12 BUILT REST ON SPRUES

3 NEW TREEMEN - NEW ON SPRUES

LORD WITH GREAT WEAPON- METAL

5 WILDRIDERS- STAGS BUILT , 1 RIDER BUILT REST ON SPRUE

6 GLADE RIDERS

16- WOOD ELF ARCHERS
10 WOOD ELF ARCHERS
10 WOOD ELF ARCHERS
new boxed citadel woods
NEW WOOD ELF ARMY BOOK

ALSO IN A SPARES BOX I HAVE 2 GLADEGUARD HORSES WITH RIDERS
AND 19-20 MORE ARCHES ALL NEED A BIT TLC 
BOX OF SPARES BITS 

OK IM AFTER DARK ANGELS

OR BRETONNIANS

IM UK BASED IN WILTSHIRE SO PICK UP WOULD BE IDEAL AS QUITE A BIT AND BIG BOX

PM ME OFFERS IF INTRESTED 

ALSO SORRYA ABOUT THE CAPS I WROTE IT ALL THEN RELISED IT WAS CAPS AND DIDNT WANNA REWRITE IT LOL


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey dude do you have the bits for the archers? The heads and stuff?


I have about 1750-2k of Dark Angels.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi sorry should have closed this I just last week swapped this force for a 2000pts ravenwing army , but thanks for the post and again sorry


----------

